# Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can



## discotom (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi

Some of my colleagues went away for holidays. When they came back, all 4 of them can't access the shared folders on the server. They could before they went away but now they can't.

They can access the internet through the network however and other colleagues including me can access the same shared folders.

It is a QNAP server NAS version 2.3.0 Build 0825T

The problem users run Vista and one XP. I have checked that all users are still granted permission to view the shared folders and they are.

I can't understand why it would not work for them but work for us...

Any ideas please as they all need to access things urgently.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## discotom (Oct 24, 2011)

Further info:

They are all trying to access the shared drive through the same wireless router.

I can ping each of the two servers (where the shared folders are located) and the pings say the packets aren't lost but that something isn't unavailable. It lists an IP address which is not the one I pinged - might this be the wireless router.

When they try to connect by hardline cable (in that same room where the wireless is) it still doesn't work. However, if they go back to their old rooms (currently moved out due to decoration) then the hardline connection works and they can access the shared folders.

Any ideas what i do to resolve them being able to access the shared folders from another location??

thx


----------



## discotom (Oct 24, 2011)

Basically it seems to be that they just can't access the NAS shared drive through a particular wireless router...

Any ideas how to resolve this??

thx


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like they are connected to a wireless router that is not on your network.

Start by going to the hardwired connection and do a ipconfig /all and post the results
Then connect wirelessly and do the same of doing/posting the ipconfig /all results

Then download and run xirrus wifi inspector and post a screen show of what it sees.

The NAS should have a static ip address. Does it?


----------

